# Yanmar ym1500d



## Anthony Lewis (Aug 7, 2020)

I am looking at buying a yanmar ym1500d it has 1050 hrs. I have a double disc and 2 point plow I use with a Ford 8n. Will they work with the yanmar? Or are they to much for it?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Not sure. A 5' disc will be to much for the 1500D. A two bottom turning plow is way to much for it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Anthony Lewis said:


> I am looking at buying a yanmar ym1500d it has 1050 hrs. I have a double disc and 2 point plow I use with a Ford 8n. Will they work with the yanmar? Or are they to much for it?


The YM1500D is a 2-cly diesel. Not much power in the little guy. Should you find a 3-cly in the YM2xxx series, then you are working. 

The YM1500D is a sub-compact and not a full size compact tractor. A YM1720D could do what you need. Are you in the south?


----------

